# Ostarine



## Staf91 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello can anyone recommend any places to buy legit ostarine. Any females had many results on this sarm? Thanks


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Staf91 said:


> Hello can anyone recommend any places to buy legit ostarine. Any females had many results on this sarm? Thanks


 I would buy from Purerawz, Narrows labs, Swiss Chems, Proven peptides and maybe Chemyo. I tried 20mg of ostarine daily from Sarms4you and it was bunk. Also, I think Narrows labs will get shut down because of China ban.

Using ostarine as a female is a sensible approach. I have heard of women who even take trenbolone(not recommended). After ostarine, maybe you could try some RAD-140.

I have 1gram powder of RAD-140(from Purerawz)will use it in few months time towards the end of my test E cycle. I will keep you updated with regards to my results.

Is this section only for females, or can men also comment?


----------



## Staf91 (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello John, thanks for the input with some recommended sources. I did find another source from recommendations from another forum. Been on their ostarine for 2 weeks at 10mg a day and things are starting to change now. I'm very impressed so far not had any sides such as achne, deep voice etc. I feel completely normal but with already more muscle on shoulders, biceps and less fat around tummy area. My weight has increased 3lb but I look leaner. Yeah it will be interesting to see your results so do keep me posted. I will also update at the end of my cycle. And I would like to try adding another sarm in next cycle. Don't see why guys can't comment. Good luck with your journey.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Staf91 said:


> Hello John, thanks for the input with some recommended sources. I did find another source from recommendations from another forum. Been on their ostarine for 2 weeks at 10mg a day and things are starting to change now. I'm very impressed so far not had any sides such as achne, deep voice etc. I feel completely normal but with already more muscle on shoulders, biceps and less fat around tummy area. My weight has increased 3lb but I look leaner. Yeah it will be interesting to see your results so do keep me posted. I will also update at the end of my cycle. And I would like to try adding another sarm in next cycle. Don't see why guys can't comment. Good luck with your journey.


 Wow, I am impressed by your progress. It's as if you are taking a steroid. I tried 20mg of ostarine daily for a month but did not feel anything, I think it was bunk. This is why I have switched to steroids because SARMs are expensive and faked/under dosed so often.


----------

